# Coming soon (Thursday June 16th) another Marietta Get-together



## Al33 (Jun 6, 2011)

Our good friend Germag is still in the hospital fighting his battle with leukemia but hopefully and prayerfully he will be out and about in a short while. I got to visit with him last week and I know he wishes he could have made the last gathering here. I told him we would just have another one when HE is ready and we will do it here at my place. I'll fire up the grill for some burgers and dogs and y'all can BYOB and/or any other dish you care to share. In the meantime just stay tuned and be ready.

Hang in there Gerald, you have many prayers going up on your behalf! We will be looking forward to having you here!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 6, 2011)

Al33 said:


> Our good friend Germag is still in the hospital fighting his battle with leukemia but hopefully and prayerfully he will be out and about in a short while. I got to visit with him last week and I know he wishes he could have made the last gathering here. I told him we would just have another one when HE is ready and we will do it here at my place. I'll fire up the grill for some burgers and dogs and y'all can BYOB and/or any other dish you care to share. In the meantime just stay tuned and be ready.
> 
> Hang in there Gerald, you have many prayers going up on your behalf! We will be looking forward to having you here!




Hear, hear!


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm hungry.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 6, 2011)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jun 6, 2011)

I will be there for sure


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 7, 2011)

Wishing Gerald a speedy recovery and looking forward to seeing ya soon bro.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 8, 2011)

Count me in too Al. Hope you got enough parking for everybody! Looking forward to finally meeting Gerald in person as well as catching up with you too!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 8, 2011)

Please, count me in!


----------



## germag (Jun 8, 2011)

Guys, this is way more than I could expect. Thanks! Al, it really means a lot to me. 

My life is going to get very busy after June 20, when the testing and preparation for transplant begins, so there will be few opportunities after that. If we could schedule something between now and then, I will certainly be able to make it. Wedesday and Thursday nights seem to be good for most everybody from past experiences...what about either Wed. June 15, Thurs. June 16, or Thurs. June 23 is a possibility. I have appointments up until 2:00 that day, but I should be OK for the evening.

If one of those days works for everybody, I'm ready! What should I bring?


----------



## Buck (Jun 8, 2011)

Any of those days work for me.  Good to see you back Gerald...


----------



## Al33 (Jun 8, 2011)

Let's do it Thursday June 16th before the weather gets hot.

Gerald, you ARE NOT to bring anything more than a good appetite.

OK folks, let's do this thing!!!  This is going to be a "Get Well Soon Get-together" for Gerald. Let's plan on 6 PM-ish as a start time. This hopefully will allow for folks to get away from work and make it but of course late comers are always welcome so get here when you can.

I would like for folks to RSVP here in this thread so I can get a head count for the dogs and burgers. Thanks!

BTW, pass the word along just in case some of Gerald's many friends don't catch this thread and let's all keep Gerald in our prayers as he faces the challenges ahead.


----------



## germag (Jun 8, 2011)

That works for me! Thanks!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 9, 2011)

I will be there, Al.  Looking forward to it.  I will bring some munchies.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm in. What do you need me to bring?


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jun 9, 2011)

I am in Al what can I do to help or bring?


----------



## Al33 (Jun 9, 2011)

For those wanting to know what to bring; 
A couple of cold watermelons, cole slaw, potato salad, baked beans, chips and dip, or whatever else might be thought of will work. Think of it as a family picnic. Whatever shows up will be enjoyed I am sure. 

I will take care of the burgers & dogs along with all the condiments.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 9, 2011)

oh man!  sounds like yall will have some fun


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 9, 2011)

I'll be there.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 9, 2011)

Jim Thompson said:


> oh man!  sounds like yall will have some fun



Ya got a week, I think you can drive down here in that time....

Or just miss another one and keep your track record going...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 9, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> r just miss another one and keep your track record going...



thats kinda what ima thinkin


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'll try and get off work a few hours early!


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 10, 2011)

Lookin forward to it  

The question of the day is does Gerald have any requests??  Meats, side dishes, deserts??


----------



## germag (Jun 10, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Lookin forward to it
> 
> The question of the day is does Gerald have any requests??  Meats, side dishes, deserts??



I'll eat anything that I can catch, if it doesn't eat me first. I'm not a picky eater...hence my former girth.

But...if anybody was thinking about bringing a banana pudding....I think that's  great idea!  If not, I'm good with anything.

Thanks!


----------



## Brassman (Jun 10, 2011)

My wife and I will be there.  Directions, please? PM OK.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 13, 2011)

I will be there in spirit!!!!! I have tickets for my son Taylor and I to attend the Cirque Du Soleil in Nashville on Thursday, otherwise, I'd be there. Have a blast!!!!!!!! And hang in there Gerald... get better quick!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 14, 2011)

Chime in here folks if you are planning on coming, I need a good head count. Right now I have a dozen or so planning on it but I suspect others will be coming too.

Thanks!!


----------



## Jranger (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm gonna try and make it over and I'm sure Bassadeer will come out as well...


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jun 14, 2011)

As much as I hate to do it I am not going to be able to make it I dont think. I may still drop by for a few mintues but not long.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 14, 2011)

Planning on it Al. See all ya'll Thursday!


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 14, 2011)

I'll be there.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 14, 2011)

I'll be there too.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 14, 2011)

Al- i have to go try and close a deal on a new truck thursday after work at 330.  I should be there around 7 or so to hang out for a while.


----------



## Buck (Jun 14, 2011)

I will also be there.


----------



## germag (Jun 14, 2011)

It will be good to see everybody!


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 14, 2011)

Would be nice to be there to meet a few more of you including Gerald!

But won't be back from Ohio vacation until Sunday! Hope you folks have a great time!


----------



## RPM (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd like to try to make it up for this if strangers for College Park are allowed and you don't mind giving me the time and location.

Bob


----------



## Al33 (Jun 15, 2011)

PM coming Bob and you will certainly be welcomed.


----------



## pnome (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll be there.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 15, 2011)

Looks like myself and GUNNER will be there.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 15, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Looks like myself and GUNNER will be there.



Remind me to return to you one of your arrows I found.

Looks like we are going to have a good crowd and I am getting things ready now. Really looking forward to this!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 15, 2011)

Al33 said:


> Remind me to return to you one of your arrows I found.
> 
> Looks like we are going to have a good crowd and I am getting things ready now. Really looking forward to this!



not sure if I can make it tomorrow, but I can help set up today if you need some help Al.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 15, 2011)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> not sure if I can make it tomorrow, but I can help set up today if you need some help Al.



Thanks Steve but I'm going to hold off setting up tables and such until tomorrow. Sure hope you can somehow make it but understand if that's not an option. You will be missed buddy!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 15, 2011)

Two and a half here.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll be coming and I'll bring some baked beans!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 15, 2011)

Looking good folks. We have the burgers, dogs, buns, baked beans, cole slaw, water melons, chips and dips, and eating utensils covered. I will get chopped onions and all the condiments for the dogs and burgers too.

A cooler full of cold bottled water might be nice if someone wants to bring that.

Other items that might be brought are salads, fruits, and deserts.


----------



## pnome (Jun 16, 2011)

I will bring a desert.  Don’t know what yet.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 16, 2011)

Al33 said:


> Looking good folks. We have the burgers, dogs, buns, baked beans, cole slaw, water melons, chips and dips, and eating utensils covered. I will get chopped onions and all the condiments for the dogs and burgers too.
> 
> A cooler full of cold bottled water might be nice if someone wants to bring that.
> 
> Other items that might be brought are salads, fruits, and deserts.



Got the fruit covered and some bottled water.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks like we have everything covered, thanks everyone!!!!!

I have plenty of shade to rest under but of course dress lightly, it's going to be another scorcher. May want to bring a chair or two. If you want to bring a bow and some arrows to play with (even compounds) I have room to shoot and plenty of targets.


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 16, 2011)

since Bassbaby can't make it who's gonna ride the cow ????


----------



## Jranger (Jun 16, 2011)

Can't make it tonight either... Ball got rained out last night and rescheduled for tonight.
My best regards to all.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 16, 2011)

Nugefan said:


> since Bassbaby can't make it who's gonna ride the cow ????



elfiii


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 16, 2011)

Nugefan said:


> since Bassbaby can't make it who's gonna ride the cow ????





The AmBASSaDEER said:


> elfiii


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 16, 2011)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> elfiii



   Al or Tripod , please git some pix to post ....


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 16, 2011)

tap , tap , tap , this thing on ????


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 16, 2011)

I made a cobbler for tonight


----------



## pnome (Jun 16, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> I made a cobbler for tonight



Oh good.  My wife was gonna make one but I just found out she flaked out on me and forgot.


----------



## germag (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks, Al and everybody that showed up and everybody that provided food.....this get-together means more to me than you guys know. The food was delicious, the company was great. It was good to see you all again and to meet the ones I hadn't met before.

I'm sorry that I had to leave before everyone else, but unfortunately I have medications that I have to take on schedule and if I miss it, it causes issues...plus, I just can't go right now like I normally can. I get tired a lot more quickly.

Anyway, it was the most fun I've had since I've been sick and I really thank you guys from the bottom of my heart for doing this for me. I'll never forget it. And...I got to ride the cow!


BTW....NICE truck, Matt! Congratulations.


----------



## Buck (Jun 16, 2011)

Good to see ya Gerald.  Keep us posted on how things are going and if you need anything let us know.


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 16, 2011)

Good to see everyone.

Gerald, glad you could come out to play.

Matt have you found the eject button yet?


----------



## germag (Jun 16, 2011)

NOYDB said:


> Good to see everyone.
> 
> Gerald, glad you could come out to play.
> 
> Matt have you found the eject button yet?




The banana pudding was excellent, Harry. Thanks!


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 17, 2011)

germag said:


> The banana pudding was excellent, Harry. Thanks!



You're welcome.

I'm going to have to figure out how to make a smaller batch from that recipe. When you've got 20 people to help you eat it, that bowl full works out. But for just me and the Redhead that's a two month supply. I might like to try chocolate too.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 17, 2011)

germag said:


> Thanks, Al and everybody that showed up and everybody that provided food.....this get-together means more to me than you guys know. The food was delicious, the company was great. It was good to see you all again and to meet the ones I hadn't met before.
> 
> I'm sorry that I had to leave before everyone else, but unfortunately I have medications that I have to take on schedule and if I miss it, it causes issues...plus, I just can't go right now like I normally can. I get tired a lot more quickly.
> 
> ...


Great to see you again Gerald!   


Buck said:


> Good to see ya Gerald.  Keep us posted on how things are going and if you need anything let us know.


X2


NOYDB said:


> Good to see everyone.
> 
> Gerald, glad you could come out to play.
> 
> Matt have you found the eject button yet?


 


germag said:


> The banana pudding was excellent, Harry. Thanks!


  


NOYDB said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I'm going to have to figure out how to make a smaller batch from that recipe. When you've got 20 people to help you eat it, that bowl full works out. But for just me and the Redhead that's a two month supply. I might like to try chocolate too.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 17, 2011)

It was great to see everyone last night.  Wish i could have hung out longer.  Thanks to Al for being a great host as usual.  

Gerald- was good to see you again, bud.  Hang tough and just know that we are all here for ya.  

Harry-  havent found it yet but I wont be surprised to find out there is one! 

Good to meet some new faces as well.  Hope to see yall at future gatherings.


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jun 17, 2011)

Good time as always folks... Great to see all y'all again, and to meet a few new faces.

Al, thanks for hosting, and taking care of my little guy and that new bow of his. He is so excited about it. I'm sure he will be shooting all weekend.
Gerald, It was great to meet you, and you know we are all here for ya if you need anything.
Jake Allen, I appreciate you helping out Mason, and he wants to come over and shoot 3-D with y'all as soon as he can.
Looking forward to seeing everyone again real soon!!


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 17, 2011)

It was great to see everyone last night.  Al, you always throw great get togethers.  Missed those that couldn't make it.



BBQBOSS said:


> It was great to see everyone last night.  Wish i could have hung out longer.  Thanks to Al for being a great host as usual.
> 
> Gerald- was good to see you again, bud.  Hang tough and just know that we are all here for ya.
> 
> ...



Man I'm surprised you can't just tell it to eject


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 17, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> It was great to see everyone last night.  Al, you always throw great get togethers.  Missed those that couldn't make it.
> 
> 
> 
> Man I'm surprised you can't just tell it to eject



Note to self:  do not say the word "eject" while driving.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jun 17, 2011)

Durn. Missed another one.

I need to make it down to this forum more often.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow, what a great turnout Gerald, but I expected it from this crowd!!! No doubt you have a small army ready and willing to be of assistance anytime you need it. I am certainly proud to know each and everyone of these fine folks and pondered that many times last night during and after the event. You will have many prayers going up for you and your bride as you both fight this battle, and with your strong will I know we will do this again to celebrate your victory.

To all you others my heartfelt thanks for making sure we had plenty to eat and drink! Believe it or not I didn't try all the beautiful dishes of food but it wasn't because I didn't want to. I did manage to try most of them and hurt myself a little.
Also, to those that were able to stick around and help with putting things away, a GREAT BIG thank you!!!!!!! I know many of you are at work today yawning, if not snoozing.

Good to see and meet all of you!!!! I made more friends last night and am now that much more wealthy because of them. Some of you traveled a long ways to get here and I appreciate the efforts of everyone to get here on a week night knowing today would be tough because of it. Just outstanding folks and a real tribute to Gerald!

Here are some pic's for your viewing pleasure, and yes, we got Elfiii and Germag on the cow:


----------



## Al33 (Jun 17, 2011)

The rest of the pic's:


----------



## RPM (Jun 17, 2011)

Gerald, it was a pleasure to meet you.  It's not a surprise that you have so many friends.  We'll be praying for you.

Al, that was a great party!!!  I enjoyed talking to you.
  
To all the people whose names, screen names, and faces I'm trying to put together, thanks for making a new guy feel welcome, even one from Jersey!!!  You made the party a lot of fun.  Thanks again.

To the young lady with only with only 2 weeks to go and family, wish you all the best. 

Bob


----------



## pnome (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice seeing you guys and girls!  Good times with good people.


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 17, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Note to self:  do not say the word "eject" while driving.



  Hopefully you didn't end up on the pavement


----------



## Al33 (Jun 17, 2011)

RPM said:


> To all the people whose names, screen names, and faces I'm trying to put together, thanks for making a new guy feel welcome, even one from Jersey!!!  You made the party a lot of fun.  Thanks again.
> 
> To the young lady with only with only 2 weeks to go and family, wish you all the best.
> 
> Bob



I won't get everyone but I will try to put some names with faces for you:

That's elfiii (Lee) and of course germag (Gerald) on the cow.

Ta-ton-ka Chips (John) with the beer T-shirt talking to Lee.

threeleggedpigmy (AJ) was wearing a green T and shorts. His wife Courtney is due with their first child July 1 but the baby may be on Thomas Time so no tellin' when he will make his arrival, hopefully by no late than Labor Day. 
The other pretty lady is Sharon, Ta-ton-ka Chips other half. 

The gentleman in the white ball cap, plaid shirt, and long pants is Jake Allen (Jeff Hampton).

NOYDB (Harry) is wearing the sporty golfers hat and camo T.

boneboy (Bob) is wearing the green "Life is good" T. He's the one with the earring.

pnome (Joe) camo hat green Nike shirt, beard, and no earrings.

Redneck McGiver (Kim) wearing a blue shirt and was one of the ones shooting a bow.

bigox911 (Lee) is the shaved head fellow standing in the background in the shot of Harry looking at his phone. Lee with the light blue shirt and shorts holding a beer.

RPM (Bob) blue shirt khaki colored pants holding a Corona Light talking to Gerald.

Delta halo (Shaun) wearing black T and ball cap with his son Mason

Cortney sitting with their friend Josh (shaved head)

BBQBOSS (Matt) standing for a shot with his new ride

Brassman (Jody) was wearing a white shirt and black shorts. Beard.

The gentleman wearing another black T who shot bows for a short bit was my good friend Doug Bell who came early to help with the preparations. He doesn't do computers so is not a Woodyite.

I know I didn't get everyone but hope this helps. Maybe others can point out some I missed.


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 17, 2011)

Al33 said:


> Good to see and meet all of you!!!! I made more friends last night and am now that much more wealthy because of them. Some of you traveled a long ways to get here and I appreciate the efforts of everyone to get here on a week night knowing today would be tough because of it. Just outstanding folks and a real tribute to Gerald!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 17, 2011)

As always Al throws the best wing bangs and many thanks to him for being the gracious host. It was great to hook up again with everybody, make new friends and put names and faces together with user names and share fellowship and shining times. Ya'll all are the very finest kind!

Harry your banana puddin' was tip top! 

For those of you who don't know the story behind the cow, PM Ta-Ton-ka Chips and Tripod for the down low. Be sure to get John's version first. 

Gerald, the very best of luck to you in the coming days. My prayers for complete success and a swift convalesence follow you always.


----------



## pnome (Jun 17, 2011)

Al33 said:


> boneboy (Bob) is wearing the green "Life is good" T. He's the one with the earring.



I'm the one without the earring.  Looks like I'm angry or something though.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 17, 2011)

pnome said:


> I'm the one without the earring.  Looks like I'm angry or something though.



Sorry 'bout dat!

pnome (Joe) camo hat green Nike shirt, beard, and no earrings.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 17, 2011)

As usual....ya'll had a blast! You just can't get these good people together and NOT have one !!! Impossible. There's more than one face in the crowd that I love dearly, so won't go into that.  Courtney's little feet look so swollen!!!!  If I had been there, I would have rubbed them and washed them and given her a pedicure!!!!!! I love her tummy!!!don't ya'll!!?
OK Al you did great with ID'ing everyone except the new feller on here.....RPM aka Bob???????
Thanks for the pics Al.......guess what?


----------



## elfiii (Jun 17, 2011)

pnome said:


> I'm the one without the earring.  Looks like I'm angry or something though.



Are you and Bob like cousins or brothers or something?


----------



## Al33 (Jun 17, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> OK Al you did great with ID'ing everyone except the new feller on here.....RPM aka Bob???????
> Thanks for the pics Al.......guess what?



I kind of figured Bob would recognize himself but I added him to the list anyways. Thanks!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 17, 2011)

elfiii said:


> Are you and Bob like cousins or brothers or something?



The earring is kinda like the birthmark that seperates the two.


AL, Thank you for having us.  

Gerald glad you are on the fast track to recovery. 

The rest of you,   well it it was great seeing you also.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 17, 2011)

elfiii said:


> Are you and Bob like cousins or brothers or something?





pnome said:


> I'm the one without the earring.  Looks like I'm angry or something though.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 17, 2011)

OH!!!!!!that Bob!!!


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 17, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> OH!!!!!!that Bob!!!





You know, you were missed, by at least some of us.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 18, 2011)

NOYDB said:


> You know, you were missed, by at least some of us.




Aww Harry...thanks for telling me that!!!!  I missed it to, seems during the week is always difficult for me to get down for just a few hrs........but Nashville sure was fun with my son Taylor.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 18, 2011)

It was a great time again Al.  You always have a good turn out.

Gerald, Great to see and have you join us.


----------

